# fire red shrimp



## bazz (6 Feb 2010)

hi all,
i've just purchased 6 of what were labled "fire red shrimp" from my local ma, and i'm trying to gather as much info as possible to give them ideal conditions. i've obviously googled them and seen some nice glossy photo's but can't find any info on temperature etc.. i'm also interested to know what they actually are, because they were only Â£3.50 each so they can't be anything to exotic, perhaps just deep red cherries and not taiwan fire red shrimp!
probably some of you shrimp keepers already have them or know what they are. will try and post a pic later when they are in the tank (just drip acclimating at the moment!)
cheers and thanx in advance,
bazz!


----------



## TDI-line (6 Feb 2010)

Probably nice cherries.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Feb 2010)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Probably nice cherries.


For that price I would have to agree!


----------



## bazz (8 Feb 2010)

hi, sorry for pestering but just want to make sure as i was told that they definintely aren't cherries and should be kept in cooler water, but sure looks like a cherry to me!
cheers and thanx,
bazz!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Feb 2010)

Very nice cherry, good colour too, if you want to ship some to me of that colour I will take 10 of them


----------



## Themuleous (9 Feb 2010)

Yep looks like cherries to me.

Sam


----------



## basil (9 Feb 2010)

Certainly Cherry Shrimp - but clearly a very good strain. Maybe Sakura?


----------



## NeilW (11 Feb 2010)

I saw some like that in Romsey World of Water if anyones near there, tempted but then cherries breed like crazy and I couldnt get rid of them quick enough in my nano


----------

